# Trying to find a story



## DeathMetalKenny (Jun 14, 2010)

So, I've extensively looked through every story forum on here for this one story, and I can't find it, even though I swear I read it on here. I think the story was called "Roommates," and it's about two young female girls going off to college for the first year, and they mutually decide that they were going to gain as much weight as possible throughout the year. I remember one of them ends up dating a pizza delivery boy, while the other ends up dating a construction worker. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## TheOwl (Jun 15, 2010)

Could possibly be this one here


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jun 15, 2010)

TheOwl said:


> Could possibly be this one here



No, that's not the one. Though I do have to say that I enjoyed that one as well. Thanks for trying though!


----------



## mollycoddles (Jun 16, 2010)

Is this it? http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-17715.html


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jun 16, 2010)

mollycoddles said:


> Is this it? http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/archive/index.php?t-17715.html



No, but again, I thank you very much for your efforts. In retrospect, it might of been called something more along the lines of "Best Friends Forever" as opposed to "Roommates." I also remember it being pretty long, and the two main characters deliberately, consensually, and willingly gained, the highlight of their week being weighing themselves to see how much they had gained that week. I hope this helps.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 17, 2010)

I think it might have been deleted. I don't really remember the title of the story or the author, but I think that Blame Picasso or elroycohen might have written it.


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jun 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I think it might have been deleted. I don't really remember the title of the story or the author, but I think that Blame Picasso or elroycohen might have written it.



I was afraid that might be the case. In the event that is so, that would really suck. I really enjoyed that story. I wonder why it would've been deleted? Regardless, again, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## elroycohen (Jun 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I think it might have been deleted. I don't really remember the title of the story or the author, but I think that Blame Picasso or elroycohen might have written it.



From the sound of it the story is not something I wrote. Not that it helps any.


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jun 18, 2010)

elroycohen said:


> From the sound of it the story is not something I wrote. Not that it helps any.



It still helps on narrowing down who _didn't_ write it. Any help is help regardless


----------



## MarkFan (Jun 20, 2010)

I think I found it: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55082


----------



## DeathMetalKenny (Jun 21, 2010)

MarkFan said:


> I think I found it: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55082



That's the one! Thank you very much!


----------



## MarkFan (Jun 22, 2010)

Keywords to find it were: pizza and delivery. :doh:


----------



## The Fat Man (Jun 25, 2010)

MarkFan said:


> I think I found it: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=55082



O wow. I'd read this once and absolutely loved it.

Awesome find guys.


----------



## Blame Picasso (May 1, 2011)

The Fat Man said:


> O wow. I'd read this once and absolutely loved it.
> 
> Awesome find guys.



Thanks BTW.


----------

